# Help, completely lost.. P0446



## juggalosoldier13b (Mar 23, 2009)

ok. long story short

car idles like $***, popping code P0446. I CANT FIND THE PROBLEM AND ITS REALLY ANNOYING ME! the car runs fine but when its time to idle its time to die. please, if anyones had this problem before or know what the solution is, please let me know!


----------

